# Bargain Bacteria!



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello Organic Growers...

Has anyone heard or used a product called TerraVive soil conditioner?  It's a product with humic acid and beneficial bacteria.  It's not very expensive...  the manufacturer must not have discovered the indoor gardening market yet as it's not overpriced.  You better get some before GH or Botanicare get ahold of this stuff and slap a heavy markup!   I bought a 32 oz. bottle and it was only $12.99 before shipping so it was about $20 to my door.  I gave my girls a soil drench last night and they are definitely extra perky now...

Here's some info and a link to their website:

Happy Growing!

hXXp://www.naturalenviro.com/productinfo.php?sku=TV-HAB&surl=soil-conditioner


*TerraVive - Soil Conditioner* 








                                                                                         [FONT=Tahoma, Arial][SIZE=-1]                         TerraVive Humic Acid + Soil Bacteria is a natural                                    soil conditioner, bio-catalyst and bio-stimulant                                    for plants designed to improve soil structure,                                    add organic matter, increase nutrient uptake,                                    and stimulate microbial growth.                                 

 TerraVive Humic Acid + Soil Bacteria                                    soil conditioner contains a blend of highly                                    concentrated humus and humic acid compounds                                    derived from one of the purest forms of leonardite                                    in the world, along with 4 strains of beneficial                                    soil bacteria. Soil microbes provide the digestion                                    of organic matter, converting them into a forms                                    more easily absorbed by plants. Soil microbes                                    are also valuable in stabilizing the soil structure.                                    Soils with poor structure often prevent the                                    necessary amounts of water and oxygen to enter                                    thus limiting the availability to plant roots.                                    TerraVive can benefit a variety of soil types                                    from nutrient rich agriculture soils to sandy                                    golf course soils.​                                  TerraVive soil conditioners are available in                                    both liquid and powder formulations for smaller                                    residential use or for larger commercial and                                    agricultural applications.
                                                                                                                                                  [FONT=Tahoma, Arial][SIZE=-1]*Guaranteed                                            Analysis (Liquid)* 
                                          Potassium (K): .85&percnt; 
                                          Iron (Fe): .12&percnt;
                                          Calcium (Ca): .36&percnt; 
                                          Magnesium (Mg): .18&percnt; 
                                          Humic Acid 16&percnt;[/SIZE][/FONT]
                                       [FONT=Tahoma, Arial][SIZE=-1]*Guaranteed                                            Analysis (Powder)
*Potassium (K): 11.22&percnt;
                                          Iron (Fe): 1.84&percnt;
                                          Calcium (Ca): 5.75&percnt;
                                          Magnesium(Mg): 2.86&percnt;
                                          Humic Acid: 92&percnt;[/SIZE][/FONT]
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 13, 2009)

cool find.id like to see it in combo with some micro fungi.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 13, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> cool find.id like to see it in combo with some micro fungi.



Yeah...  that would be a great product.  I noticed the TerraVive in the pic of the bottle in my post has a golden color to it... it must be for marketing as the TeraVive they sent me in the 32 oz. bottle I bought looks very dark black...  none more black!   It looks a lot like other humic acid products I've bought before...

Peace!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 15, 2009)

humic acid is gold. what is the coverage of this gallon u bought? i bought a 2.5gal 15% humic acid jug for $90, it covers 5 acres. nevrmind i looked @ site. thanks 4 the info!


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Sep 5, 2009)

i saw this on another forum and thought id post it here.

Plant Success Granular
"A Strong Bond Between Roots and Soil "
More Products By Plant Success

Price:$19.50

Product Description
Tricoderma and endo- and ectomycorrhizal fungi spores are the special ingredients in all-natural Plant Success Granular. These beneficial fungi are combined with kelp meal, humus, vitamins and amino acids to encourage spore germination. Plant Success Granular improves soil structure, enhances root development and assists with nutrient and water uptake and retention. The result is stronger, healthier plants and increased overall yields. Use Plant Success Granular at a rate of five pounds to one cubic yard of soil for best results.


hXXp://www.wormsway.com/detail.aspx?t=prod&sku=psg450&AC=1


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 31, 2009)

Even cheaper....
MYCO GROW  from hxxp://www.fungi.com

soluble mycorrhizae

12 species of endo- and ectomycorrhizal fungi  ......

1 oz (dry)  $5.95+$2.59 shipping

Says 1 oz is good for 12 gallons of mix, but I bet it will go farther than that since it does reproduce like yeast and would imagine just enough to inoculate the soil followed by some molasses would do the trick.

Wonder if I could inoculate some old mix, keep it fed with molasses and use a handful or 2 to inoculate fresh mix?

The stuff is inexpensive, but if you can keep your own culture of it going??:hubba: :hubba: 

I also wonder what a pinch or so in my worm bed would do.:holysheep: 

DD


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 2, 2010)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> Even cheaper....
> MYCO GROW  from hxxp://www.fungi.com
> 
> soluble mycorrhizae
> ...



After MUCH googling and reading, found out you can't culture mycorrhizae like you can EM or lacto bacillus. 

What I did find out though is that it really loves Alliums (onion family), and a trick for keeping it going is to inoculate a container grown Allium (Leeks were suggested, I'm using garlic and shallots since I grow them anyway), then at harvest save the soil and the chopped up roots mixed back into the soil and use this to inoculate fresh mix.

I will try the Leeks in the spring since I've never grown them and wasn't sure if they could overwinter like the garlic needs to.

BTW, the mother plants and clones that I have inoculated with the mycorrhizea have responded VERY well, but also I am getting away from chem ferts and this also has had a positive effect.

DD


----------

